# Man Tries to Steal Service Dog



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.13abc.com/story/22875490/attempted-theft-of-service-dog



> It's a story that may make your blood boil. A Toledo man is caught on video trying to steal a lady's service dog. It happened Monday on a Tarta bus.
> Arrica Okenka, 30, says she can't live without her dog Ingrid. Ingrid isn't just any old pet. She's a service dog and helps Okenka who has cerebral palsy do everything. Monday they were on a Tarta bus headed to the mall when a man tried to steal the dog.
> "I wasn't letting go I had a death grip on her. He would have had to drag me off the bus with her," said the victim Arrica Okenka.
> The attempted theft was caught on the bus surveillance camera. The guy stands up and steps over the dog.
> ...


----------



## Tony Hahn (May 28, 2011)

People can behave in strange ways. I wonder if the guy was trying to 'steal' the dog or if he was just annoyed about having to step over a dog lying in the aisle. You can almost hear the guy say to himself "I'll fix this!".


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Are service dogs trained to lie in the centre aisle? Or where are they be trained to sit/lay?

Living in a rural area, I don't ride many buses, and I am interested in what the dog is taught to do, because it must accommodate the public as well as its owner. It looks like having it in the centre aisle could be a hazard (cause people to trip). I realize that is no reason for trying to take the dog away from the owner. 

I know one blind man in Vancouver who took a taxi driver to court because the driver responded to his phone call for the cab, but then wouldn't let the dog ride in the taxi because it was against his religion. The outcome was some sort of compromise by which taxi drivers who have a religious aversion to dogs can refuse the fare but must call for another cab and wait with the blind person until that second cab arrives. The idea was to balance the human rights of both people.

I've met some nice seeing eye dogs as I cross-country ski with visually impaired skiers. Golden retrievers seem most common, followed by labs, and even a smart Standard Poodle (there is a breeder in Canada who is raising them as hypoallergenic seeing eye dogs).


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

Steal the dog?????? I don't believe that one...Maybe snatch the lead because in the way.. Which is bad within itself... But steal!! lol NO


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

So the officers who have reviewed the video and taken statements are wrong, and you have a better take on the situation from reading a description of the events.

It must be cool to be omniscient.

Is there a 6 week class for that?

David Winners


----------



## Charles Corbitt (Oct 24, 2012)

Looks like the POS was trying to steal the dog, When he realized the owner had a good grip on the lead he changed his mind. Snack and Grab. Hope they catch him. We can only hope he runs from a police K9 and the dogs get a little justice. Is it true bad guys really do taste like chicken


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW, David... hahaha


----------



## David Winners (Apr 4, 2012)

David Winners


----------



## Garland Whorley (Jun 5, 2008)

OK, I guess we will now know the deal... He is in custody.. Regardless to the fact, I do not think he was trying to steal the dog REGARDLESS what the police report said. If he wanted the dog that bad,he would have went out the back door on the bus...Pushed her down and snatched the dog running out of the back door.. NOT walk out the front..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Garland Whorley said:


> OK, I guess we will now know the deal... He is in custody.. Regardless to the fact, I do not think he was trying to steal the dog REGARDLESS what the police report said. If he wanted the dog that bad,he would have went out the back door on the bus...Pushed her down and snatched the dog running out of the back door.. NOT walk out the front..



Your giving the average thief to much credit for the ability to think and plan. :grin:


----------

